# Biscuit joiner jigs?



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I bought a HF joiner, the type with the metal fence and so far it seems to be a pretty good little tool/machine, but I think that its function could be enhanced with the right jigs. As you know HF has a tendency to not be extraordinarily accurate. 
I saw one video where whatshisface (can't remember the name) made a jig using the older HF cutter and pretty much stripped it down, but I'm thinking something a bit less involved, just something to help line up things, but so far in my searches I've come up a bit empty .
I made the little box







and used biscuits and it's really strong, but lining up the cuts wasn't particularly easy and took quite a bit of trial and error and the mallet came in pretty handy along the way. While this works I can also envision me wasting a lot of more expensive wood trying to get it right and even the plywood ain't cheap.

I should mention that the above box is made of 1/2" plywood and almost everything I've read mentions use for 3/4" stock. Cutting into the edge is not a problem, but the adjoining face is where things get a bit tricky.. I just clamped the pieces in a vise and eyeballed it, but I'm thinking there is an easier method.
Yeah, sloppy glue on the one corner.. It's just a lock box to keep the thieves in the family out of things.. Pretty was low on the list of worries..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This thread may be helpful*

I used mine is a slightly different way than "recommended" then I found that way was used by some really top woodworkers online.... go figure.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/biscuit-joiner-project-buddy-48967/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have the HF biscuit cutter and I don't have a problem with it as it is. The only jig one might need is to hold the parts while using it.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Other than a pencil and possibly a Try Square I can't think of much else that would be needed, actually a shelf back in the corner out of sight might be a good idea as well. :smile3:


----------

